# Psychisch welzijn > Antidepressiva >  Wellbutrin xr 150mg

## moe

Heeft iemand ervaring met dit middel ?
Ik heb al een paar jaar Symbalta genomen , maar door vermatig zweten door de Symbalta heeft de neuroloog mij nu Wellbutrin voorgeschreven .
Het is net of ik mezelf niet meer ben , gaat dit nog over ?
Ik voel mij helemaal niet goed  :Frown:

----------


## Luuss0404

Hallo moe,

Vervelend dat je je helemaal niet goed voelt  :Frown: 
http://www.medicity.nl/showthread.ph...ght=wellbutrin hier staat al een post over wellbutrin, sietske763 en joshuatree geven daarin beide aan dat ze er slechte ervaringen mee hebben.
Misschien dat het bij jou anders gaat en jij na een paar dagen of weken minder bijwerkingen van hebt, want iedereen reageert anders op dezelfde medicatie, maar als dat niet zo is zou ik toch vragen aan je behandelaar om een ander middel.
In elk geval heel veel sterkte gewenst!

Lieve groet Luuss

----------

